# Did rollfast have a firestone type bike



## buffdadjj (May 18, 2011)

Hi new to the forum
I salvaged some bikes out of my wife's grandpa's garage.
The one I am working on now I am trying to date. I am thinking early to mid 60s.
It has stickers on it that say rollfast, it has a mattuck coaster brake. The frame has a serial # of f443906 and an SE with a circle around it. It has racks on the front and back.It has firestone tires on it.
The reason I ask this question is I cannot find one that looks like the one I have. I saw a firestone silver cruiser on this website that looks very similar except for the tank.

I will try to post pics when I get a chance took some while bike was assembled did not turn out well.Have bike apart now.

Thanks in advance for being patient.I am new to this but enjoying


----------



## Adamtinkerer (May 18, 2011)

Yes, kinda. The Snyder co. built Rollfast bikes for the DP Harris Hardware co. They also built Firestone bikes around the late 50s-early 60s. The SE stamp is typical of Snyder bikes. They also built many Hawthorne bikes for Montgomery Wards.


----------

